# Thetford N145 Fridge Fault



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone!, I am looking for some advice regarding the repair of my Thetford N145 fridge (it's the tall 2 piece one??).

According to the LCD panel the AC (240v) heater is failing and I assume needs replacing. I have sourced the spare part but on looking at the fridge am not sure where to locate the heater let alone replace it. Can anyone help?

A1 :?


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

Dont know if you have the manual or not but it shows where the parts go

Might help a little

Heres a link to the parts list with and where they are located , might be of some use to you

Hope its the right one 

http://www.thetford.com/HOME/PARTS/NorcoldIncRefrigerators/N260Series/tabid/824/Default.aspx


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

From the bottom vent, looking to your right. The 12volt and 240volt elements are there in the silver tube. You may need to take the fridge out to replace it.

Phil


----------

